# wierd bubbley sound when charging agm



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

AGMs should not get past the gassing stage as they are sealed. My fathers chinese agms were dry when he got the miles zx40 and he had to pry the covers and add liquid, something I don't recommend on an agm since once they dry adding water may not do anything for them.

Take care that you are not overcharging the batteries.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

Is the Zivan Charger setup for AGM batteries? AGM has a very specific charging scheme and are not forgiving. I have Schumacher SC-600A Chargers for my flooded lead acid pack, and they will kill AGM because of the charging voltage being ~15-15.2 volts MAX, and AGMs shouldn't be pushed past 14.7, maybe less.

My batteries bubble, which they should, and I am due to check my water levels this week once this snow stops...


----------



## neanderthal (Jul 24, 2008)

Well I ordered it and they company said that they set it up for agm batteries But I have no way of knowing is they accidentally did it wrong a voltmeter at the controller + and - says 176v, which should be fine for the 144v agm pack, but i dont think that you can just check that way.

Anyhow, does anyone get that sound while charging their agm packs? Is that sound a sure sign of gassing? is it normal, or an indication of a problem?


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't have AGMs, but my regular charger does a fine job on my GELs with no problems.

I charge 20 amps @ 14.4volts and hear nothing from them.

Since they are sealed, I don't think they should be making any noise.


----------

